# Reset de Controlador Honeywell UDC 3000



## Ivanlan (May 8, 2013)

Hola!

Necesito ayuda sobre un controlador universal Honeywell UDC 3000, en estos momentos cuento con uno de estos equipos, y necesito programarlo. El problema que tengo es que ya se encuentra programado y bloqueado!! Me he leido todo el manual y no encuentro nada sobre como desbloquearlo, solo aparece en varios secciones advertencias de no bloquear el equipo antes de terminar de programarlo por completo...

Por favor si alguien sabe algo de como desbloquear el programa o directamente re-establecerlo a valores de fabrica, se lo agradecería enormemente. 

desde ya muchas gracias por su tiempo


----------



## jamesoro (May 14, 2013)

tengo una pregunta, para que es ese equipo?


----------



## solaris8 (May 14, 2013)

ianlan...
fijate en el apartado 5.3, habla del bloqueo

https://www.honeywellprocess.com/library/support/Public/Documents/sp1i-6132.pdf


----------

